# bergen county bike tour



## yuris (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello,

Does anyone know how hilly is 45 miles route at Bergen county bike tour? I am trying to figure if my shape is good enough for it


----------



## yuris (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks! I wil probably give it a go then. My longest run was 36 miles this season, 12mph with 1 break.
My goal is very modest - finish in time for free hotdog, i think its 5hrs


----------



## ridingred (Aug 25, 2010)

Not very hilly at all. Mostly flat with some rolling "hills". Don't need to be in mid-season form.


----------



## bousson (Apr 10, 2003)

Did this a few years ago and met some nice cyclists. It is mostly rolling not steep at all. Hope that you have good weather.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

When is this? I am in union county but always looking for some new interesting rides.


----------



## yuris (Oct 4, 2011)

Its on june 3rd
Bicycle Touring Club of North Jersey/My BTCNJ: Bergen County Bicycle Tour


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

Sounds like fun. I need buy a bike first


----------



## yuris (Oct 4, 2011)

You still got time for this


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

yuris said:


> You still got time for this


Probably not daughter has a dance recital that day.


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

Does anyone have a link or info about the exact route? I can't find it on their website.

Thanks.


----------

